# 2 queens working it



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

Ain't that the darnedest thang. They seem to be copacetic and frames loaded with brand new eggs. No drones and no evidence of queen cells. And my girls tend not to tear them down as people always say. #SoFLA Rules apply. Yes we have some drones this time of year.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool. You should mark each of them a different color and then let us know if they are both around in May of 2017.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What for? Comes Spring time the old queen will fly into never ever land anyways.
The one queen one hive still apply. If not why do I even make so many hive partitions for.


----------

